# Dell Optiplex 3020 SFF motherboard to be connected to Silverstone case SG08



## tomasvanderkars (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all,



Recently I have bought a motherboard which comes from Optiplex 3020 SFF. I also bought a case of Silverstone SG08 model which both I would like to connect together. There is 5 pin POWER_SW and 11pin FRONT_HDD_LED connection on the motherboard and I have 6 + 2 optional cables I need to connect (pictures attached) to Dell 3020 SFF motherboard.

white POWER LED+
green POWER LED-
white and blue POWER SW
white and orange H.D.D. LED
(optional I guess) white and grey RESET SW

Now the question remains which cable belongs to which pin?
I have contacted both Customer Services of Silverstone and Dell and the former one is referring me to Dell, Dell from the other hand won’t talk to me without a service tag which is nowhere to be located as I bought the motherboard separately. I have browsed many forums and technical websites but so far nobody was able to provide me with solution and detailed technical documentation on the motherboard model is nowhere to be found. As a last resort I am approaching Techsupportforum about my query.


Many thanks in advance,
Tomas


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

This sort of thing should be universal. Go ahead and try installing from the picture. If it ends up not being right it won't ruin your connections. I didn't see a system panel connector section in your motherboard's User Guide. Update when you can.


----------



## tomasvanderkars (Jan 30, 2012)

HI there Superion,
Many thanks for your respone
Let me make sure that we are on the same page. On your picture there is a 12 pin socket - while my Dell 3020 motherboard has 2 sockets. 
First one is: 

. .
. . 
. x
PWR_SW 
and the 2nd one:

. . . . . .
. x. . . .
FRONT_HDD_LED

Like on the picture attached below.
Now on the picture that you have provided there is a 12pin socket - which is not located on my Dell 3020 motherboard Small Form Factor. Please have a look at the picture below and let me know if I am catching up quickly enough here, many thanks.


----------



## tomasvanderkars (Jan 30, 2012)

Here comes the picture:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Front panel headers are not standardized unless you're talking about SSI server motherboards. Even between model lines from the same OEM there can be significant differences.

Am I correct in that you have the two original Dell cables that connect to those two headers? If that's the case, all you need is a multimeter to figure out which pins do what. I pulled up a picture of the Dell power cable, and it looks like it may require deconstruction to take continuity measurements though.

All you need to do is check electrical continuity between the cable ends and the terminals on the power switch and LEDs on the original cable. The same goes for the HDD LED cable (and whatever other things are attached to that one).


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

As I was reading further into this, I noticed the connectors he already has, *in picture one*, are the default connectors. I'm posting a picture below, according to his Motherboard User Guide, # 9 is already his HDD LED connector and # 10 is already his Power Switch connector. So, my question is why try to install multiple Power Switch cables and HDD LED cables. These connectors don't seem to be a part of the OEM. My question is what makes you want to install these extra cables?​


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

I took the best picture I could of your User Guide. This picture is showing how to take apart your motherboard in steps. As you can see in this picture there are no cables of that which you want to install, confirming they aren't OEM. Unless you come across an experienced tech who just happens to have experiemented on this such an ocassion, I doubt you get much help from any forum posters.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The purpose of this thread is to determine how to properly connect the motherboard front panel controls to a non-OEM case. As mentioned earlier, all that is needed to determine the pinout is a set of the OEM cables and a multimeter (actually, any type of electrical continuity tester will work).


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

My aplogies, I'm use to typing what is actually going through my head. As sometimes it helps users understand where i'm coming from and to understand why im saying what i'm describing. You never know what actual question the poster is asking( or it is a wise strategy to think this way). If the question is for certain answered by now please mark this thread as solved.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know if this has resolved the OP's issue, as they have not yet responded.


----------



## tomasvanderkars (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Many thanks for you support.
So far I have figured out that all is needed here is a set of the OEM cables and a electrical continuity tester. Sounds quite straightforward but not for a person who never hold such a device in his hands. Lets presume that I am going to get one of those and educate myself on how to use it but if you have enough patience to give me few tips where would be the best place to start and what steps should I follow to do it right - would be great.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The first step I recommend is for you to rethink your plans. Many OE motherboards do not lend themselves to be refit into aftermarket cases, and this board in particular will be especially problematic. You are going to face issues such as this at nearly every step of assembly. The Dell board also uses non-ATX connectors for power, fans and the intrusion switch. 

The Optiplex 3020 SFF owner's manual be of some help to you.


----------

